# The 1st annual Bradley 500



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

The first annual Bradley 500 on December 13

Both classes will be run on the tri-oval

We will be running:

4.5" FCR Nascar hardbody W/ Handout Deathstar motor
$15.00 Entry fee

4" Nascar on stamped steel chassis. COT Body W/Falcon motors
$10.00 Entry fee

Open at 10:00 A.M.

Tech open at 12:00

Racing starts at 1:00 P.M.

C&R Raceway
231 E Broadway ST
Bradley IL,60915
815-933-(RACE)7223
crslotcars.com
[email protected]


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

sounds like fun are there any loaners ?


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

no we do not have loaners.sorry.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

We are also going to race parma's new sprint car body on the 4.5" FCR chassis.We will make that the last race.We ran some last night.They are a blast to drive.They handle very well.


----------

